#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  EIGEN veiligheid

## R. den Ridder

n.a.v. foto forum.

Wat doen we allemaal aan eigen veiligheid?
Zo betrapte ik me er onlangs op dat ik tijdens een haastklusje geen veiligheidsschoenen droeg, en eerder dat ik met enige regelmaat boven mijn macht aan het tillen was op 5 meter hoogte.......

Ik neem aan dat iedereen dit wel eens gebeurt, maar wat doe je eraan om het te voorkomen?

Op die nieuwe CD van Jovink staat trouwens een nummer opgedragen aan de verongelukte LD.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Gast1401081

Het principe van de sleepbootbemanning :

één hand voor je baas, en één hand voor jezelf.

MAW : geen veiligheid, geen actie. Dan maar geen show, en geen cake.



oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## ralph

Ik ben misschien een angsthaas, maar ik werk dus altijd met veiligheidsschoenen aan, moet ik hoger dan de ladder hoog is, dan gaat er een tuigje om..., ja en ook een valbescherming.

Wat er op die foto staat afgebeeld is gewoon praktijkvoorbeeldje. We kunnen hier roomser dan de paus gaan lullen maar we weten allemaal dat het soms zo gaat.
wat ik wel heel belangrijk vindt:

1. Overzie de situatie, maak voor jezelf de afweging of het het risico waard is.
2. Zet niemand onder druk om risicovolle handelingen te doen.
3. Let op elkaar! vaak zie jij wel wat een ander over het hoofd ziet.

Wat Mac ook al zegt...blijf altijd aan jezelf denken!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Tiemen

Wie draagt een veiligheidshelm tijdens het takelen of naar boven draaien van statieven? 

Of dragen sommigen constant een veiligheidshelm?

Als er aan elektriciteit gewerkt wordt...Staat er dan altijd een tweede man bij jullie?

Tiemen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

De manier van werken op "GROTE" Producties.


Het allerlaatste (meest recente praktijk voorbeeld)SENSATION.

Veiligheidsschoenen dien je de gehele dag en overal te dragen.

Iedereen die zich op het veld onder de takel zone bevind is verplicht een helm te dragen.

De Dimmertech's die de dimmer's van stroom voorzien zijn normaliter altijd met 2en.

De stel ploeg in de verrijkers mogen geen helm dragen.

Riggers boven in het dak moeten helmen dragen die dmv. een riempje is te zekeren.

Over te trussing worden door front-line vallijn beveiligings middelen aangebracht.

Dat zijn wat grote richtlijnen die vast staan.

Om het moment dat de eerste betrokken persoon de locatie betreed gaat de noemer "Bouw-terein" op voor het gehele complex...
Dit houd in dat de regels vwb. schoenen,helmen en gehoorbescherming nageleefd moeten worden.





*Showtechniek*

----------


## jakobjan

Normaal gesproken klim je ook niet in een truss lijkt mij, alles op reik hoogte in elkaar zetten en dat hijsen..

als je er later toch nog bij moet, een goed gekeurde ladder is dan vaak voldoende..

Klopt inderdaad op de laatste cd van Jovink staat een nummer opgedragen aan Bastiaan.
Was wel even schrikken,  ik had een maand daar voor nog een show van hem op de foto gezet.


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Merijndj

En wat zijn de veiligheidseisen in een schouwburg?

Wat ik weet is dat ik veiligheidsschoenen moet dragen en verder (officieel) niks meer dan 25 kg tillen, weet er eimand toevallig ook hoeveel je mag tillen in/aan een trekkenwand?

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## DJ Pim

Hey,

Ralhp, ik vind je geen angsthaas als je zo
om je eigen veiligheid denkt.
Nu ik dit allemaal lees, denk ik dat ik ook
maar wat meer aan de veiligheid van mijn 
drive-in show moet denken.

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Beter goed gemixt dan slecht gezongen!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> *Normaal gesproken klim je ook niet in een truss lijkt mij, alles op reik hoogte in elkaar zetten en dat hijsen..*
> 
> als je er later toch nog bij moet, een goed gekeurde ladder is dan vaak voldoende..
> 
> Klopt inderdaad op de laatste cd van Jovink staat een nummer opgedragen aan Bastiaan.
> Was wel even schrikken,  ik had een maand daar voor nog een show van hem op de foto gezet.
> 
> 
> ...



Niet?

Die Spotjes boven in de kap van de amsterdam arena in dit geval.. hoe wou je die stellen....?
En fout geadreseerde data-flashes om adreseren?

Podium breken en dan ales los kopelen en laten zaken?
of gewoon op 45 meter hoogte doen?
Ik ga voor het laatste mits het veilig kan...

En ja dat hebben we ook gedaan, en daarna ge-absijld vanaf die 45 meter...

*Showtechniek*

----------


## sparky

Ik denk dat iedereen voor zichzelf heel goed kan beslissen wat wel en niet veilig is. Dat is meestal niet hetzelfde als wat de ARBO-dienst voorschrijft. Maar je moet toch zelf de grens bepalen tussen wat wel en niet kan. Probeer sowieso ALTIJD de risico's in te schatten voor je iets doet. Dat klinkt vanzelfsprekend maar bijvoorbeeld na 16 uur doorwerken is het dat niet. Let niet alleen op jezelf maar ook op je collega's ( als je een hamer in je nek krijgt is die meestal niet van jouzelf. ) Als de kans op arbeidsinspectie groot is (zoals bij megaprodukties als Sensation) kun je maar beter alles volgens het boekje doen want de boetes zijn niet mis!

Kort gezegd: Hou je ogen open en je koppie fris.

Overigens draag ik ALTIJD veiligheidsschoenen.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Als de kans op arbeidsinspectie groot is (zoals bij megaprodukties als Sensation) kun je maar beter alles volgens het boekje doen want de boetes zijn niet mis!



Ik ga een woordje gebruiken dat in een ander topic ook eens is gebruikt : Eikel!

Moest je nu es gewoon alles zoveel mogelijk volgens het boekje doen? Zou dat geen goed begin zijn.
Sowieso moet je je zoveel mogelijk aan de voorschriften houden...Als er iets gebeurd zal de verzekering het leuk vinden om allerlei 'nalatigheden' te vinden, en dan kan je _fluiten_ naar je verzekering...

Kortom, veiligheidsschoenen, helm bij werken onder/aan takels/statieven/truss, per 2 aan elektrische installaties werken, de regels naleven, ...

Tiemen

----------


## movinghead

Merijn,





> citaat:
> En wat zijn de veiligheidseisen in een schouwburg?
> 
> Weet er eimand toevallig ook hoeveel je mag tillen in/aan een trekkenwand?



Dat je hier naar vraagt getuigt al dat je helemaal geen papieren hebt om een trekkenwand te bedienen. Afblijven dus.

Het is per trekkenwand verschillend. Hangt namelijk van de constructie af. Als het goed is hangt er in de buurt van de trekkenwand wel een bordje met de maximale belastingen.

verder draag ik altijd veiligheidsschoenen met stalen neus en stalen plaat. Ik heb altijd gehoorbescherming bij me, ik gebruik het niet vaak maar als ze een linecheck gaan doen, ze doen zo'n fase meting (?) vind ik het altijd wel ff lekker om ze in te hebben.
Verder als ik op grotere producties werk zijn er vaak wel helmen aanwezig.

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## Iko

ik probeer als ik er aan denk schoenen met stalen neusen te dragen, omdat het me wel erg vaak is gebeurd dat ik of een kist op me teen kreeg of een gek die met een aanhanger over je teen heen rijd... enz..
verder probeer ik zou weinig mogelijk te tillen door onder alle kisten wieltjes te zetten.

nou nog ff offtopic



> citaat:
> *Ralhp,* ik vind je geen angsthaas als je zo
> om je eigen veiligheid denkt.
> Greetz,
> DJ Pim



maak je geen vriende mee..<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>


oja en hoe zit dat met die helm... is het alleen bij het ophoog en omlaaag doen van een truss of altijd? anders moeten wel erg veel helmen worden uitgedeeld als je ergens een kooi midden in het publiek zit..

greetzz Iko

----------


## sparky

Hé Tiemen

Nooit iets zwaarder dan 25 kilo getild?
Nooit een motorsturing gebruikt terwijl je daar geen certificaat voor had?
Nooit in een genie of gestaan zonder dat je daar een certificaat voor had?
Nooit op een flightcase gestaan?
Nooit op meer dan 3m hoogte zonder valgordel geweest?
Nooit kistjes op elkaar getipt in de trailer?

En zo kunnen we nog wel even doorgaan hé!

Wees eens eerlijk, heb jij of ook maar iemand anders hier geen van deze dingen ooit gedaan?

Ik hou de veilgheid van mijzelf en mijn collega's prima in de gaten en zal nooit iets doen wat ik niet als veilig beschouw!

Feit is dat als je 100% volgens de ARBO werkt je voor het lulligste feestje 3 dagen bouwtijd kwijt bent.

Je kent me nog geeneens dus waar haal je het lef vandaan mij uit te schelden!!!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hmmmm, heikel punt wat Tiemen en Sparky aansnijden, en komen we dan niet weer terug op het feit dat budgetten de meest gangbare veiligheidseisen vaak niet toelaten......ik kom regelmatig op feesten waar ik 2000 man komt, en de security bestaat uit 5 man uit de naastgelegen kroeg die eens een blouse hebben aangetrokken in plaats van hun BZB shirt....

deze feesten willen vaak ook een complete set voor het geld van een paar par balkjes.

We zijn nu bezig met het opbouwen van een lasershow met ALC 68 (2 watt argon) deze verhuren we niet omdat we er nog geen safety's in hebben, zoals een dodemansknop etc.  
Een cafebaas die wist dat we hem hadden reageerde als volgt op het feit dat we hem niet verhuurden:"He, al jullie apparatuur die hier hangt wordt goede verzorgd, dus er zal ook niks met die laser gebeuren, verhuur hem nu maar"

Wij verhuren dan niet, maar er zullen ongetwijfeld mensen zijn die het er op wagen.........ben je dan strafbaar aan het feit dat je iemand blind maakt, of noemt de rechter dat nalatigheid, van mij mag het strafbaar zijn....maar denkt iedereen daar zo over...

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## -Bart-

Veiligheid hoeft niet altijd veel te kosten.

IMHO kun je vaak iets 2x zo veilig doen door er 20% meer tijd voor uit te trekken. Tel uit je winst.

De meeste ongelukken gebeuren niet uit onwetendheid, maar men trekt er de tijd niet voor uit om het goed te doen.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Als de kans op arbeidsinspectie groot is (zoals bij megaprodukties als Sensation) kun je maar beter alles volgens het boekje doen want de boetes zijn niet mis!



_ding dat aan een boom hangt!_.Het doet er niet toe als ik jou ken of niet. Het gaat me om het uitgangspunt. Als je van zo een ingsteldheid vertrekt, waar eindigt het dan??? Natuurlijk hef ik soms meer dan 25 kg...Daar gaat het niet om, het gaat erom dat je met het gedacht moet beginnen dat je dat niet gaat heffen, tenzij de nood het hoogst is. Jij vertrekt met het gedacht "ik let erop als er kans is op controle", en het spijt mij vreselijk, maar dat is voor mij het verkeerde uitgangspunt. Dit heeft nog maar weinig met geld of budgetten te maken, gewoon je *ingesteldheid*.

Tiemen

----------


## showband

Onze grootste verandering qua veiligheid is dat we steeds vaker een chauffeur huren om ons van en naar optredens te rijden. Zodat we van het toneel af kunnen vallen en dan niet nog eens 2,5 uur naar huis moeten vechten tegen de slaap. (ook op steeds kortere reisafstanden)

Kost een paar centen maar is volgens mij de beste veiligheids investering die we doen.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## sparky

Als je nu eens goed zou lezen dan begrijp je dat ik zo veilig mogelijk werk en geen overbodige risico's neem. Mijn idee van veilig werken is alleen niet altijd hetzelfde als de ARBO-voorschriften.

Ik zal het nog eens herhalen:
Als ik bijvoorbeeld op 2.5m hoogte op een trapje sta vind ik het meestal niet nodig om een valgordel aan te doen tenzij er factoren zijn die het risco vergroten en ja, ik tip kistjes op elkaar maar bijvoorbeeld niet 3 volle kabelkisten.

 Wist je trouwens dat als er splinters aan een hamer zitten dat je die niet meer mag gebruiken? En Tiemen hoeveel centen geef jij per jaar uit aan helmen? Als je een helm één keer laat vallen mag je hem namelijk niet meer gebruiken. Niet dat je daar wat aan hebt als een rigger zijn hamer laat vallen vanuit het dak op 15 meter hoogte, ik werk gewoon liever helemaal niet als er mensen boven mij ook aan de slag zijn.

Er staan in de ARBO-wetzelfs zulke belachelijke eisen als dit:   



> citaat:Op alle ladders moet volgens de wet, staan wat voor ladder het is ( de type-aanduiding ). Verder moeten de naam en het adres van de leverancier er op staan. Een gebruiksaanwijzing in het Nederlands is verplicht. Als de gebruiker geen Nederlands spreekt moet de gebruiksaanwijzing in de taal van de gebruiker staan.



Dit is een citaat uit het cursusboek VCA1 de algemeen erkende en in in de industrie zelfs verplichte veiligheidscursus.  

En met het zinnetje wat jij tot 2 keer toe citeerde, bedoel ik dus dat als er verhoogde kans op inspectie is, ik wel iets meer volgens die wetten werk.  

En als ik dan volgens jou een verkeerde mentaliteit heb of "ingesteldheid" zoals jij dat noemt dan heeft het merendeel van de mensen die ik op de werkvloer tegenkom dat ook. En da's nogal een bewering.

----------


## johan L.

Wij hebben zelfs onze VCA papieren moeten gaan halen op het werk,

Owja voor Genies/alpliftjes zijn NOG geen certificaten nodig. alleen je moet eerst de manual lezen voor je er instapt. 
dit is het zelfde voor hoogwerkers. je kan bij div. hoogwerkerverhuurbedrijven wel een certificaat halen maar dat is nogsteeds niet wettelijk verplicht.

Mocht je trouwens ooit van je baas/chef iets moeten doen wat compleet onveilig is en wat je dus absoluut niet vertrouwt dan mag je WERK WEIGEREN/STILLEGGEN. hiervan moet je dan wel meldig maken naar de baas en naar de arbodienst.

Waar veel mensen trouwens ook geen rekening mee houden is dat je lampen HMI ed. eigenlijk moet vervangen met: veiligheidsbril/gelaatsscherm en handschoenen.
echt als dat ding klapt wordt je er niet echt vrolijk van. of plotseling aanspringt om de 1 of andere gekke reden.

maar op een site bij jeroen in de profile staat redelijk wat informatie over arbo/veiligheid is zeker de moeite waard om even door te lezen als je Serieus bezig bent in dit vak.



Back from the death

----------


## -Aart-

Wij zijn natuurlijk niet zo professioneel bezig als de meeste hier, maar binnenkort krijgen we wel een mooie nieuwe rolsteiger. 
Dat zal een hele verbetering zijn ten opzichte van het oude trapdinges dat we nu gebruiken. 
Verder hang ik licht altijd in in een verder lege en stille zaal, met zijn twee'en. Werkt wel zo rustig (geen geschreeuw) en daardoor veiliger. Doe dat over het algemeen toch maar een keer per jaar, is wel even een verschil  :Smile:

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Ik denk dat 1 van de hoofdredenen voor het "Werken met een verminderd veiligheidsaspect" is denk ik de tijdsdruk. Wie kent dat niet? Je hebt bijvoorbeeld maar 3 a 4 uurtjes om op te bouwen omdat de organisatie 's ochtends nog ff snel wat wil doen op het podium.(bingo, theater, playback, vergadering, stand-up etc.)
Kom je aan op de locatie, moet je wachten totdat iedereen vertrokken is (want het staat zo onprofessioneel als er mensen kisten door het publiek lopen duwen). al met al heb je dus maar even en dan moet je er stevig tegenaan. Je wil nog tijd overhouden om je lampies in te programmeren of een fatsoenlijke soundcheck te doen en laten we het avondmaal ook niet vergeten. In zo'n situatie ga je dus soms gekke dingen uithalen, welke later heel normaal worden( "klim je toch ff naar boven? doe je altijd, dus waarom nu niet?)
Ik ben weer voor de komende tijd bekeerd toen ik op 4,5 meter hoogte op een vouwladder stond om iets uit de truss te vissen. (In de Messe Dusseldorf hebben ze de gewoonte om onaangekondigd de stroom eraf te gooien vlak nadat de beurs ten einde is. Stond ik daar met m'n Genie lift) g-haakje zat vast, ik trek, haakje schiet los, instinct zegt: houd apparaat vast, apparaat komt buiten mijn macht, ik begin te zwabberen, val bijna met trap en al om. Gelukkig bestaat er zoiets als adrenaline-rush, waardoor je soms extra kracht krijgt, anders was ik mijn wijlen collega achterna gegaan.

Jongens, als het even kan, ga een uurtje of twee eerder weg naar de locatie. Tijdsdruk is dodelijk. 


Gerrit Hurkens

"Het is veel stoerder om te leven dan dood te gaan, omdat je het "wel ff voor elkaar maakt daarboven"

----------


## Caspar

Klopt Gerrit, het zit hem vaak in de tijdsdruk. En het zijn vaak maar kleine dingen die niet volgens de regels gaan, maar dat zijn nou net de gevaarlijkste dingen vaak. 
Overigens zijn stalen neuzen in schoenen ook alweer taboe, want die kunnen te tenen afknellen bij vervorming. Nieuwe eisen zijn kunststof neuzen, die knellen je tenen niet af. Maar goed, ik ben ze onder mijn collega's nog niet tegengekomen. En ik heb ze zelf ook niet, staal voldoet over het algemeen prima en in theater kan je bij kleine producties ook prima met gewone schoenen uit de voeten.  :Smile: 

Wel koffie?

----------


## -Bart-

afknellen ? Als er echt iets zwaars op de verkeerde manier opvalt/over rijdt dan liggen je tenen *los* in je schoenen.



Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Roland

> citaat:
> 
> Waar veel mensen trouwens ook geen rekening mee houden is dat je lampen HMI ed. eigenlijk moet vervangen met: veiligheidsbril/gelaatsscherm en handschoenen.
> echt als dat ding klapt wordt je er niet echt vrolijk van. of plotseling aanspringt om de 1 of andere gekke reden.



Moet dan toch wel een heel gekke reden zijn dat je lamp plotseling aanspringt. Je doet toch zeker eerst de spanning eraf halen voordat je lampen gaat vervangen, over eigen veiligheid gesproken.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Als spontaan een mysterieuze backup generator in het apparaat zjin werk gaat doen  :Smile: 

Sorry, mijn fantasie gaat weer eens op de loop


Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## sparky

Dan is het toch wel fijn dat elke lamp z'n eigen stekertje heeft....

----------


## R. den Ridder

jammer dat MSD's enzo ook kunnen klappen bij grote schokken enzo.

Ik had van de week een geexplodeerde lamp in een 218 zitten...die zat dus echt overal he...toch blij dat hij al geklapt was toen ik de kap eraf deed...ik had die scherven toch niet in mijn gezicht willen hebben, altijd opletten met gasontladingslampen dus.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## -Aart-

Er is hier tijdens het gebruik ook wel eens een HTI 150 Wattertje geploft. Kostte wel een paar kleurfilters in de 812 <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Of ze ook zo hard knallen als ze koud zijn weet ik niet, maar even een bril opzetten is een erg kleine moeite.

----------


## jakobjan

Heb al eens een 1200 watt HMI lamp uit een Sky-Rose moeten vissen,  deze zat overal in het apparaat gebrand.

Kostte een dag of 2 om alles weer schoon te krijgen


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Eye

> citaat:afknellen ? Als er echt iets zwaars op de verkeerde manier opvalt/over rijdt dan liggen je tenen los in je schoenen.



Ligt eraan van welke hoogte het op je tenen neerzeilt.. (heb niet zo veel ervaring met kisten, maar wel met paarden, en die wegen ook nog wel wat)

over *ingesteldheid*: klinkt een beetje als *ongesteldheid*... ik neem aan dat je *instelling* bedoelt? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Kan iemand mij trouwens vertellen waar ik meer over de Arbo voorschriften te weten kom (of is dit weer zo'n onnodige vraag waarbij ik de zoekfunctie had moeten gebruiken?)

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Kan iemand mij trouwens vertellen waar ik meer over de Arbo voorschriften te weten kom



kijk maar in mijn profiel..(dubbelklik op mijn naam enz enz))))

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> over ingesteldheid: klinkt een beetje als ongesteldheid... ik neem aan dat je instelling bedoelt?



Als ik ingesteldheid zeg bedoel ik ingesteldheid...

Maar euhm, last van het maandelijkse probleempje? Dan is je opmerking nog te vergeven...

Tiemen

----------


## Eye

dankjewel, ********!

Tiemen: voel je je aangevallen? Was niet de bedoeling. Ingesteldheid is een woord dat Nederlanders niet gebruiken (staat niet eens in het woordenboek) dus ik hoop dat je begrijpt waarom mensen op dat woord reageren. Excuse me dat ik niet meteen zag dat je Belg bent...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> In de Messe Dusseldorf hebben ze de gewoonte om onaangekondigd de stroom eraf te gooien vlak nadat de beurs ten einde is. Stond ik daar met m'n Genie lift. G-haakje zat vast, ik trek, haakje schiet los, instinct zegt: houd apparaat vast, apparaat komt buiten mijn macht, ik begin te zwabberen, val bijna met trap en al om. Gelukkig bestaat er zoiets als adrenaline-rush, waardoor je soms extra kracht krijgt, anders was ik mijn wijlen collega achterna gegaan.
> 
> Gerrit Hurkens



Text leest leuk, alleen het verhaaltje klopt niet.....


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> jammer dat MSD's enzo ook kunnen klappen bij grote schokken enzo.
> 
> Ik had van de week een geexplodeerde lamp in een 218 zitten...die zat dus echt overal he...toch blij dat hij al geklapt was toen ik de kap eraf deed...ik had die scherven toch niet in mijn gezicht willen hebben, altijd opletten met gasontladingslampen dus.
> 
> Groeten,
> Ralph



Ik heb daar nog nooit rekening mee gehouden..
heb wel enkele malen een Xenon 4000 (Space-Cannon) vervangen voor FOCUS/FLASHLIGHT daar word dus een service-flightcase bij geleverd met spare Bulb-  Gelaads-Scherm - handschoenen - Bril etc. etc.



*Showtechniek*

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Tsja, ik zie dat nou net ook. Ik lees mijn verhaaltjes wel door voordat ik ze post, maar deze mistake is dus ff door m'n vingers geglipt. 

Maar jullie begrijpen wel: Genie zonder stroom, dus trap moest te pas komen. 

Bedankt showtechniek voor het aanduiden.

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## sussudio

Tja, eigen veiligheid. Gisteren kregen wij tijdens een introductiefeest een mes naar ons hoofd gegooid. Volgende keer maar kippengaas meenemen ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Triple S

Of een Uzi <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>....

Hoe reageer je op zoiets?? 
Meteen naar de organisatie stappen, inpakken en wegwezen zeker!

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wij zijn natuurlijk niet zo professioneel bezig als de meeste hier, maar binnenkort krijgen we wel een mooie nieuwe rolsteiger.



Nou Aart en voor pakweg 20 Euro koop je bij de Staatsdrukkerij een AI-blad waarin alle voorschriften voor gebruik (en niet-gebruik) van die dingen staan. Da's een schijntje vergeleken bij de prijs van al dat nieuwe aluminium!

succes

rinus bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Maar jullie begrijpen wel: Genie zonder stroom, dus trap moest te pas komen.



En daar gaan we weer: 
RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! 
Hoe vaak kun je her niet herhalen?
aan een Genie personenlift hoort een noodventiel te zitten waardoor je ingeval van stroomuitval de bak beheerst kunt laten zakken. Dat staat in The F**king Manual, die je eerst moet 'Readen'!!!!  
RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! RTFM! 
Maar het is wel spannender om in zo'n situatie te gaan kloojen met een ladder enzo, en er later ook nog stoer over te vertellen!
En dan ook nog verbaasd zijn over het feit dat na afloop van een beurs de stroom eraf gaat. Ik weet niet beter dan dat dat de regel is in zo ongeveer alle Jaarbeurzen, RAI-en, MECC-en, Messes en Heizels. Een multiple 'rookie' 'roadsmurf' dus?
nou meer succes de volgende keer,

rinus bakker

----------


## Rv

kalm Rinus, kalm.

Zou het kunnen dat Gerrit bedoelt dat hij zijn genie niet meer kon gebruiken en dat hij daarom een trap was gaan halen?
Zou dat kunnen? Lijkt me zonder te roepen ook een optie ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## johan L.

Adem in adem uit rinus  :Smile: 

maar op bijna alle beurzen is er werkspanning aanwezig tijdens opbouw en afbouw (je moet t eerst alleen zoeken) of even de huis electrieker lief aankijken) 
Owja en een meter of 30 aan verlenkabel mee zeulen.

Maar ik ben ook wel blij dat we nu ook kunnen kiezen voor een alpje met accu. 

En nogsteeds heeft ieder persoon het recht om werk te weigeren indien het te gevaarlijk is. of hij er onvoldoende voor is over geinformeerd.


maar over veiligheid. 
gisteren stond een maat van me met een dixo bij de locale brandweer en ik ging even wat dingen brengen.
Loop door t zaaltje heen zie een opgerolde haspel staan waar van 1 verlengkabel naar de dixo ging 1 naar de bar en 1 naar de prikkabel.
Dus ik al aan hem vragen of het zijn haspel was. 
Nee want de brandweer had al een verlengkabel getrokken naar de hoek waar hij stond.

Dus ik tegen chef organisatie daar. Is dat jullie Haspel.
nou t antwoord was dus ja.
dus ik Dat mag niet zo he. zouden jullie hem niet even afrollen.
Antwoord: Ja dat weten we en hij liep weer vrolijk naar z'n bier toe.

je zou toch denken dat hun beter moeten weten.

Back from the death

----------


## Robert

Je hebt gelijk, maar nog afgezien van dat afrollen....

De bar (incl. koelingen e.d.), de disco en de prikkabel zaten op 1 haspel en dus op 1 groepje? En bleven dus samen onder de 3600 watt?

Of was dit weer zo'n geval van "ram er maar een andere zekering in", en we zien wel wat er gebeurt als we 25A door een 1,5 mm2 kabeltje van 25 meter jagen?

Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## Bolbo360

Die spuitgasten houden wel van een verzetje tijdens hun feesie. Kan je ze een mooie rookact beloven bij de volgende booking. Wel de hoofdprijs vooruit laten betalen.

B(0)

----------


## raijin

Na een keer even snel iets te doen bij aankomst op een klus, pleit ik voor veiligheidsschoenen. 
Ik had ze bij, maar de eerste vijf minuten niet aan. Gevolg: protone drumriser op vol op mijn voet: gekneusde tenen, en vier weken later bleek hierbij een gebroken middenvoetwortelbeentje... Die breuk had ik door de kneuzingen niet gevoeld en de plaatselijke EHBO heeft daar eigelijk niet eens naar gekeken. Als je iets zwaars op je voet of welk ander ledemaat dan ook laat flikkeren en het is al gekneust, kan ik je nog een extra tip geven: laat er een rontgefoto van maken om er zeker van te zijn dat er niets zwaar verwond is.

-J


A streak of lightning slashes the sky.
A roll of thunder shakes the earth.
They emerge out of the quietness, and become a red rhythm of a nature beating.
Then, Raijin controls the world

----------


## CHRIS_B

P60 in amstelveen heeft t vanwege arbo eisen waar bij de bouw geen rekening mee gehouden is een zwaar financieel jaar achter de rug (bron: plaatselijke krant) 
maar ik moet zeggen, op enkele kleine dingetjes na is daar voorderest ook echt alles geregeld volgens de arbo (of er word hard aan gewerkt om dit voormekaar te krijgen)

nu vroeg ik mij af, is het niet standaard verplicht om bij het allereerste begin van een nieuw project gelijk de arbo eisen erin te betrekken?? of zou dit standaard kunnen worden?

voorderest

ik heb me een keer met een voorhamer en een boormachine uitgeleeft op een 2tal trappen die niet arbo-veilig meer waren, na afloop van mijn actie waren ze dan ook zeker niet meer als trap te gebruiken, dit in tegenstelling tot een klein trappetje bij een jongerencentrum in de buurt waar ik jarenlang heb gezeten, heb me 4 jaar gekost voor dat dat trappetje deruit mocht, heb ook dat trapje vervolgens dusdanig vernielt dat het niet meer bruikbaar was...

ik ben dan ook van mening dat je alle materialen die niet arbo veilig zijn per direct of moet repareren (en dan denk ik van waarom moet iets perse een aangegoten stekker zijn als je ook een rubberstekker kan monteren die zo goed als dezelfde veiligheid bied) of gewoon onschadelijk maken door bijvoorbeeld een halfkapotte stekker gelijk af te knippen en slechte trappen wegmikken en een nieuwe halen (werkgever zou die dingen voor en na iedere klus moeten controleren, inplaats van 1 keer per jaar

----------


## kve

Even over de veiligheidsschoenen: de stalen neus moet in een rubber mantel zitten anders mag de schoen niet meer verkocht worden, verder is mij ten oren gekomen dat een normale veiligheidschoen je voeten bij een gewicht van max. 500 kg (dus ca 5000 Newton als er mensen willen weten wat een knaak van 18 meter hoogte met je schoen doet) moet kunnen beschermen. 

De schoenen met plastic 'stalen' neuzen zijn bedoeld voor oa in de bouw waar veel gewerkt word met grotere gewichten en worden bij een ongeval vrijwel zeker je voeten verpulverd, om echter te voorkomen dat ze afgesneden worden maken ze geen gebruik van staal.

Verder ben ik er van overtuigd dat je ten alle tijden bezig moet en kan zijn met veiligheids issues. Ik PROBEER altijd de dingen die tot mijn beschikking zijn te gebruiken waarvoor ze daadwerkelijk bedoeld zijn.


Koperen Kees

----------

